# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  A keni takuar ndonjë njeri nga shoqëria e Internetit?

## Big_Bro

kush te kete taku noj nje te na tregoje se sijane ndier  :buzeqeshje: 

ca kane bo edhe a u ka shku muhabeti ?

----------


## ^AngeL^

un kam taku me ka ec muabeti boll mire sa ska ku me shku mo
friends 4 ever

----------


## Edmond83

olondon ec e me taku edhe mu

----------


## Flava

Un kam takuar disa veta. Ne pergjithsi tipa te lezetshem mgjth asnjeri sme eshte duk si ne chat. Jan ndryshe fare..Me disa prej tyre kam ngel shok, kurse me ca te tjer zere se sjam taku fare :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Io_e_Te

Po ku ke derman ti aman :perqeshje: 
Une nese kam takuar ndonje nga interneti? :buzeqeshje: 
O Flava ca thone kta me?

----------


## Flava

Ej do te te bej listen e atyre qe ke takuar e?:P. Me mir mos te hapim dosjet:P:P

----------


## Io_e_Te

Eeeej goce  :buzeqeshje:  ke ndermend te me lesh pa martuar e?:P dai se skam bere gje :perqeshje: 
Kam takuar cuna shum te mir vetem se jane 98,9% ndryshe nga ata qe jane ne chat!!!prandaj smerrem me kte pune une :perqeshje:

----------


## Flava

Cuna shum te mir i quan ata me? :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  Ik se le nam...vetem ti qe ske pasur fat ne kto pun (ke takuar ata me....) Nejse me. Mos u merzit, jeta kshu e ka:P. Kerko se do gjesh ndonje tamam, deri ne fund te karrieres (Si chatiste e kam fjalen) Ciao edhe mos u merzit se shaka bera. 
Kush ka takuar tjeter nga interneti???

----------


## Klaudia_20

Si vajti kjo pune me thene :egjiptiane: ermo tare germo se mos gjen ndonje te hajrit :buzeqeshje: 
Une per vete i kam taku ca po me kane dal te njohur(si shaj dot)ata te tjeret hec me cuna  :buzeqeshje:  me pak llafazana se ne chat :P edhe me te BUKUR se fotot qe dergojne

----------


## Io_e_Te

Goce sdola me gjet burre ne chat une!Po nejse nejse...ti i ngaterron chatistet mes tyre :perqeshje: 
E kam gjetur me por ec ktu ta them :perqeshje:

----------


## Flava

ashtu eshte stili Klaudia, (ajo e fotove, se mos na keqkuptoni:P)

----------


## Klaudia_20

lool me shkrive flava.

----------


## Flava

ashtu eshte stili Klaudia, (ajo e fotove, se mos na keqkuptoni:P) O Big Bro po ti ke taku ndonjeren? Si te ka ecur muhabeti?

----------


## Living in Vain

MALLKU QOFTE DITA!

----------


## Shiu

chat-i e ka atë anë të mirë që njerëzit pa ngurrim i shpalojnë ndjenjat dhe problemet e veta... e nëse në anën tjetër të linjes gjen një shpirt që të kupton dhe të përkrah, mund të jetë më i mirë se një "i gjallë"... kjo ngaqë në takimet e vërteta, njerëzit sillen ndryshe, kamuflojnë veten... e në chat maskë e vetme është identiteti, por jo edhe shpirti i vërtetë...

----------


## Living in Vain

pjeserisht me ty Tahox,

ty te ka ndodhur kjo gje? dmth te takosh dike qe e ke njohur ne chat?

----------


## Shiu

Po, ka ndodhur! Mbetet përjetimi më i bukur i jetës sime...

----------


## Shiu

...dhe dashuria ime e vetme e vërtetë!

----------


## Edmond83

si ka mundesi qe une sak taku asnje noshat ngaqe jam i sinqerte ketu ne chat edhe nuk rrej ........... po srrejt nuk bohet gol )

----------


## Shiu

Pikërisht e kundërta: po gënjeve - s'do fitosh gjë! Paraqitu ai që je...

----------

